# Aalwetter



## Pickerfan (1. Juli 2004)

Wir haben hier grad ein ganz heftiges Gewitter es ist schwül und es regnet.Gibt es ein besseres Aalwetter


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Nein
schau das du raus kommst !!!! 

schnell schnell schnell !!!! 

Ich schau noch Fussball an und dann gehts los


----------



## Pickerfan (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Ne schaff ich nicht mehr,aber Dir viele Aale. Kannst ja mal Ansagen wie es war


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

ja, das kann ich eigentlich jetzt schon: 
Ich hab wieder nix gefangen, genauso wie bei den anderen 34 Aalansitzen an denen ich Schneider geblieben bin :q :q 

naja hauptsache das Feierabend Bierchen schmeckt


----------



## Pickerfan (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Genau darum schaff ichs nicht mehr,müsste Taxi fahren


----------



## sepia (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

also wir haben mittlerweile immer aale gefangen wenns am Tag recht warm war kaum wolkenbedeckt und in der Nacht so kalt wurde dass teilweise nebel aufstieg vom Gewässer so wie jetzt imo im Süden Deutschlands heute abend wäre gut denke ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen abend gehen mal schauen obs was wird


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

hi sepia, 
ich komm gerade vom Aalangeln -- nix, goar nix  

Das Wetter war aber ideal ich bin um dreiviertel elf losgefahren, da hatte es noch 20°C als ich um halb 1 eingepackt habe stand ich immernoch im T-shirt da. 
Mond war nicht zu sehen, und auch keine Sterne... 
Langsam fragen wir uns hier, auf welches Wetter wir noch warten sollen  
Für morgen sind Gewitter gemeldet.... vielleicht klappts da mal wieder !


----------



## sepia (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

hi
also elf wäre mir auch zu spät klar heute war finale aber elf ist finde ich zu spät da hast wenn´s gut läuft schon 2-3 gefangen


----------



## chris_182 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

also i will heute auf aal gehen(gleiche wetter) aber frag mich noch wenn ich für aal futter in nen korb tue, kann ich da wurm und fischstückchen reinmachen oder ist es ratsamer nur wurm oder nur fisch rein zutun?
MfG


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Oh Schreck oh Schreck
in Bayern sind die Aale weg


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Hi Chris, 
entweder oder  

@Hakengrösse na warte, ich fang heute schon einen


----------



## chris_182 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

alles klar na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie es wird, danke franz  #g


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Franz: Wir erwarten natürlich wie üblich einen detaillierten bericht, mit fots usw;-))))))
KOF!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@anglermeister  
Ich würde so gerne mal hier ein paar dicke Aal reinstellen, das Problem ist nur, dass es heuer einfach nicht klappt... schön langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.. naja vielleicht gibts heute noch ein Gewitter.... dann könnts evtl. mal wieder klappen, falls nicht bin ich mir zu 99% sicher, das ich keinen erwische...  
Aber aufgegeben wird nicht


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Habe mich auch nassregnen lassen — hier das Ergebnis #v


----------



## sunny (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Bondex

Petri zu der Strecke #v . 

So viele Aale in einer Nacht habe ich seit 20 Jahren Jahren nicht mehr gefangen. 

Wenn man hier mal welche fängt sind das Schnürsenkel. Ich glaub in  Niedersachsen sterben die Burschen so langsam aus. :c 

sunny


----------



## Borgon (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Sunnyie sind dabei ganz und gar auszusterben,nicht nur in Niedersachsen.Eigentlich ist´s schon 5 nach 12 :c


----------



## sunny (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Borgon

Da hast du selbstverständlich recht. 

So "drastisch" wollte ich es aber nicht formulieren, sonst bekommt Bondex noch Gewissensbisse, weil er sie nicht zurück gesetzt hat.   

sunny


----------



## Borgon (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Sunny:Gewissensbisse braucht eigentlich kein Angler haben wenn er mal wegen einer Sternstunde ein paar Aale mehr fängt,würde jeder machen.So oder so-hätten sonst wahrscheinlich eh die Kormorane gefressen,wären beim Abwandern an ´nem Kraftwerk verreckt,der Fischer hätte sie in Reusen gefangen,der Schwimmblasenwurm oder die Aalpest hätten zugeschlagen oder ein besoffener Skipper hätte  seinen Säuretanker kentern lassen.Selbst wenn sie es irgendwie bis zum Laichgewässer geschafft hätten,der Nachwuchs würde doch gleich,nachdem er mühsame 5000 km zurückgelegt hat,an den Einläufen abgefischt werden.Schliesslich wollen die Japaner,nachdem sie ihren eigenen japanischen Aal ausgerottet haben noch was kulinarisches zu knabbern haben.Und ein Franzose lässt sich einen schönen schlabbrigen Glasaal auch was kosten :e


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Ich darf doch keine maßigen Fische zurücksetzen hihihi!


----------



## anguilla (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Borgon:

Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht! :m

ich frage mich nur, ob wir Angler dabei tatenlos zusehen und uns stolz mit etlichen gefangenen Aalen hier präsentieren müssen???

Sicher, jeder freut sich über eine, so selten vorkommende, Sternstunde. 
Ich finde aber gerade dann sollte es uns doch leichter fallen und den einen oder anderen Aal zurückzusetzen.
Mir rutschen die Schlängler schon seit Jahren durch die Finger...


----------



## anguilla (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

..achso...zum Thema Aalwetter nur soviel:

ich habe über Jahre hinweg die Wetterdaten (Lufttemperatur, Luftdruck, Wassertemperatur, Luftfeuchte, usw.) gründlich notiert, um irgendwann mal allgemeingültige Aussagen treffen zu können. 
Bei den stark rückläufigen Beständen macht das alles keinen Sinn mehr, leider... ist einfach nicht mehr aussagekräftig.
Ich geh jetzt einfach, wenn ich Zeit habe. Habe in diesem Jahr selbst bei bestem Aalwetter kaum Erfolge zu verzeichnen...


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Na, so schlimm ist es doch auch nicht.
6 Aale sind bei den richtigen Bedingungen hier im Rhein immer drin


----------



## Mr.Teeq (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

hallo
mal ne allgemeine frage: wenn ihr alle gefangen habt die doch recht lebhaft und flutschig sind, wie löst ihr sie am besten und vorallem schonend? denn die mäuler der aale sind ja doch nicht die  robustesten!! also mal zu meinner methode wenn ich die aale wieder release: ich pack den kaken mit ner zange am schenkel und entferne ihn mit einem lurzen heftigen ruck! klappt meistens auf anhieb aber so besonders schonend ist das ja auch nicht oder was meint ihr?
ach ja noch was: wie tötet bzw. betäubt ihr eure aale? mit nem klassischen aaltöter der das rückgrad bricht oder wie geht ihr vor? 
berichtet doch eonfach mal! wäre euch sehr dankbar da ich die schlängler ja nicht unnütz quwälen will!!!

mfg C&R


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Haken löse ich mit der Hand; klappt eigentlich immer, wenn man den Aal mit einem feuchten Tuch festhält.
Aale, die mitkommen, haben nach wenigen Sekunden keinen Kopf mehr. Ich habe ein sehr scharfes Messer und schneide dem Aal mit einem Schnitt den ganzen Kopf ab.
Für mich die schonendste Methode. Ich halte überhaupt nix von Aaltötern oder sonstigen Betäubungsversuchen.


----------



## Borgon (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Hakengrösse1er Rhein ist traditionell ein gutes Aalgewässer,nächstes Jahr sind in einer guten Nacht aber vielleicht nur noch 5 drin.Wenn´s so weitergeht und der Aal nicht künstlich reproduziert werden kann,wird auch der Tag kommen,an dem man Aale nur noch auf Bildern bestaunen kann. Und wahrscheinlich erleben wir die Zeit sogar noch :c


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Borgon = Seit Jahrzehnten wird prohezeit, dass bald kein Fisch mehr das ist.
Vor 30 Jahren konntest Du am Rhein die Rotaugen,Brassen und auch Gründlinge säckeweise fangen. Wir haben doch nichts anderes gemacht, als an der Strömungskante die Rotaugen zu stippen. 
Heute fängst Du mehr Barben als Rotaugen. Der Hecht ist fast komplett verschwunden dank Zander und einen Gründling ( zum Beispiel ) habe ich schon 15 Jahre nicht mehr gefangen. 
Die Gewässerquali ist heute eine andere und der Kormoran hat den Rest beigetragen.
Aber vor 30 Jahren habe ich Aale in allen Grössen gefangen und daran hat sich bis heute zum Glück nichts geändert. 
Ich möchte Deinen Pessimismus nicht teilen, wenngleich ich die tausend Probleme um den Aal herum kenne.
Gruss

#6  #6  #6


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@anguilla 
Mit meinen Fängen gefährde ich sicher nicht die Bestände! Warum soll ich außerdem auf Aale angeln wenn ich sie allesamt zurücksetzen will. Das ist unnötige Quälerei und vor allem sogar verboten, obgleich bei mir auch schon mal ein Aal vom Haken fällt (besonders die superdünnen!). Das kommt bei mir gar nicht so selten vor, da ich OHNE Widerhaken fische. dmait ist auch Mr.Teeq Frage beantwortet. Ich töte meine Aale immer sofort mit einem Aaltöter. Jetzt zappelt er nicht mehr und ich kan ihn SOFORT ausnehmen dann ist auch Ruhe im Eimer.
@Borgon mir schmecken die Aale genausogut wie den Kormoranen und daher entnehme ich ab und zu auch welche.


----------



## sepia (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

boah auf ausnehmen in der nacht hätte ich keinen Bock also mal ehrlich aal auszunehmen dauert ja schon länger wie meinetwegen Weissfische oder ähnliche deshalb brauceh ich dazu Licht Zeit und genug Geduld und nich noch während dem Trip


----------



## Borgon (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Bondex:Also ich habe absolut kein Problem damit,sollte keineswegs versteckte Kritik an deiner Person sein,hast du wahrscheinlich falsch verstanden.Ich freue mich selber wenn ich mehrere Aale erbeuten kann,oft genug gehe ich ja Schneider aus.Wie gesagt,Angler werden einer Fischart nie und nimmer zum Verhängnis,auch wenn man mal ein paar mehr fängt #g 
@Hakengrösse1as Laichgeschäft des Aales ist aber komplizierter und nicht vergleichbar mit anderen hiesigen Fischarten.Trotzdem,ich hoffe selbst dass ich unrecht habe,aber das wird nur die Zeit zeigen.Zeit,in der wahrscheinlich weiterhin nichts gravierendes zum Artenschutz passiert.
P.S.Der Aalbestand im Rhein hält sich auch längst nicht mehr auf natürlichem Wege,siehe hier


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Borgon = Du hast ja recht und ich bin froh, dass es Mitglieder im Board gibt, die so denken und - vermutlich auch danach handeln - wie Dich.
Das meine ich ernst.
Gruss
Herbert


----------



## Bondex (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Aber was können wir Angler schon gegen das Problem unternehmen außer Besatz tätigen und Cormorane wegballern lassen wenn´s irgend geht? Auf den Glasaalaufstieg hat man kaum einen Einfluß (Schleusen, Kraftwerke, Dämme...) Das geht nur langfristig. Gegen die Stöhmungsveränderungen des Golfstromes sind wir absolut machtlos!


----------



## arno (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Moin!
Sch.... auf das Wetter, wenns nicht kalt ist beißen auch Aale!
Wenn es denn welche gibt!!!
Man muss nur die richtigen Stellen kennen! Die suche ich aber auch noch !!!
Meist an Schleusen und Überläufen oder Löcher im Gewässerboden ausloten!
Und bei Vollmond , immer mit Pose im Freiwasser!!!


----------



## Bondex (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Naja was machst Du denn bei dem »Frost« in diesem Sommer???


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Diese gewittrigen Abende sind nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht unbedingt die besten Aalabende. Richtig ist, dass die Chancen an solchen Abenden gut stehen. Aber die besten Fänge hatten wir immer bei einer konstanten Wetterlage, egal ob gutes oder schlechtes Wetter, oder auch direkt am Tag eines Wetterumschwungs von warm zu kalt. Aber eben nur an diesem einen Tag, danach ist erstmal wieder ein paar Abende nix los.


----------



## Bondex (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Veit 
Hast Recht! Die konstante Wetterlage schwülwarm war bei uns immer top. Bei Hochwasser sollen bei uns die Aale auch tagsüber beißen. Hat hier einer Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln auf Aal am Tage gemacht??


----------



## arno (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Moin!
Löcher suchen , Gumpen was weis ich !
Da mir keiner Zeigt wie es geht experimentiere ich halt!
Auch wenn die Aale nicht auf Jagd gehen, sammeln sie sich in solchen Löchern!
Die muss man halt finden und wenn man dort einen Taui reinzieht dann beißen die auch!
Die Kollegen aus dem Verein machen es auch so und die fangen auch in letzter Zeit Aale!!!


----------



## arno (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

achso, ich geh nachher auf Aal und werd es so machen!
Dann werde ich berichten obs funzt oder nicht!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

bei uns regnet es eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich ... aber auch nicht gerade stark, ich bezeichne es mal als gemütlichen Landregen.... naja vielleicht hilfts was.. die letzten 2 Wochen jeden Tag am Wasser gewesen und kein Aal.. einfah wunderbar :c


----------



## Pickerfan (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Ja Franz das Gefühl kenn ich. Ich werds Freitag aufs neue probieren.. Ich weiss zwar nicht warum ichs tu aber egal auch Würmer baden bringt Spass


----------



## keckisch (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

schwül, regen, später gewitter - hammer!

ich werd mich gegen neune heute zum sporthafeneinfahrt in neuss zum rhein begeben und nen paar tauwürmer baden! hoffentlich knallts dann mal wieder richtig!


grüße
keckisch


----------



## Pickerfan (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@Arno
Wir haben keine Löcher oder Gumpen im Kanal.( Denk ich zumindest)


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Hi Leutz. Auch ich werd heute Abend im Vereinsgewässer auf die Schleicher gehen. Bei uns ist es zur Zeit sehr warm und sonnig. Werde dann im Raubfischforum unter "Aktuelle Aalfänge 2004" berichten. Schreibt doch auch mal da rein. Würd mich freuen. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Es bayerte ein Angler rum
Die Rute wurd und wurd nicht krumm
Da nahm er sich nen grossen Schein
Und kaufte gleich 5 Aale ein
Nun sind auch noch oh Schreck
Die letzten Bayern-Aale weg

Nur nicht aufgeben 
Gruss


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Alle, die in NRW wohnen, sollten ganz schnell den Wetterbericht hören ( Sturm, Hagel und schwerste Gewitter )


----------



## buddha (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Möchte auch soviel Zeit haben um mir immer die besten Abende zum Angeln aussuchen zu können!!!

Es gibt soooo viel Wasser für so wenig Zeit :q


----------



## Aaljäger (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@ Franz

es ist allgemein dieses Jahr kein Aaljahr! habe erst 16 Stk. 
andere Jahre um diese Zeit das dreifache!
Aber aufgegeben wird nicht!!!!!

Petri Aaljäger


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Das sehe ich nicht ganz so mit dem Aaljahr ( 70 ca. ) aber es kommt wohl immer darauf an, wo und wie. Die grossen Aale kommen jedoch erfahrungsgemäss erst ab September und bis dahin werde ich wohl mehr die Barben und Zander scheuchen.
Wenn jemand wie Franz über 2 Wochen ständig und vergeblich am Wasser sitzt; meine Güte, wo soll das denn enden ?
@Buddha = Die besten Abende sind immer die, wo keiner angeln geht.


----------



## Bondex (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Ich geh´jetzt gleich Aalangeln an die Alster, bis später!


----------



## Bondex (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Bin gerade zurückgekommen. 3 Bisse — kein!!! Fisch. Der Kolege hatte einen 40er der wieder schwimmt!


----------



## xonnel (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Mir gings genauso, komme gerade vom Mittellandkanal retour.
Kein einziger Zupfer ....


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Hi Bondex, 
ich war heute auch bis halb eins draussen... 
jetzt bin ich schon wieder aufgestanden weil ich von halb vie bis sechs nochmal raus will  

Achja, ich hatte natürlich keinen Zupfer , aber morgen solls Gewitter geben... vielleicht geht da was...


----------



## Schleuse (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Hi Leute #h

 Hab die ganze Nacht am Wasser verbracht und bin grad wieder rein. Ergebnis - mein Kumpel 2 und ich 3 Aale, leider alle zu klein (so um 40cm):c- schwimmen alle wieder.
 Als ich gerade einpacken wollte(ca 5.00Uhr), ich hatte die eine Rute schon in der Hand zum einholen, bekomme ich an der anderen Rute noch einen Biss. Die Pose zuckt ein paar mal kurz und geht dann langsam unter. Ich rechne natürlich mit einem Aal, also warte ich noch etwas und setze dann den Anhieb... kurzer heftiger Wiederstand und zu meinem absoluten Erstaunen hat sich ein kleiner Hecht (ca. 40cm) den halben Tauwurm schmecken lassen.
      Sachen gibts...#d:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

4 Bisse und 2 Aale auf Tauwurm. 55 und 50 cm.


----------



## keckisch (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

war bis 24 uhr doch nicht an der sporthafeneinfahrt in neuss (war mit karpfenanglern besetzt), sondern an der erftmündung! war ja noch herrliches wetter gestern! gebissen hat 0,ga nix! an der oberfläche warn viele größere fische am jagen, den flossen zu urteilen sah das nach rapfen aus!

grüße
keckisch


----------



## Tulpe (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Hallo zusammen ,


bei uns regnet es schön und ist auch sehr warm deshalbe gehe ich heute von 18 uhr bis morgen früh ein paar Aale jagen (hoffe auch das was geht) . sage dann morgen bescheid obs sichs gelohnt hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*



> bei uns regnet es schön und ist auch sehr warm



Danke, bei uns hats 27°C von den angekündigten Gewitter noch keine Spur... ich flipp noch aus !


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

In Hamburg steigt gerade die Luftfeuchtigkeit mächtig an und es beginnt ein wenig schwül zu werden. Könnte die Ankündigung eines Gewitters werden! Leider ist es nach wie vor nachts zu kühl und auch tagsüber nicht wirklich warm.


----------



## Tulpe (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

na mal sehen , hoffe doch das es was bringt. bin heute auf einer kleinen insel.auf der eine seite ist ein breiter kanal und auf der anderen ein dünner mit seerosen.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*



> Gewitter
> 
> 
> UNWETTERWARNUNG vor SCHWEREM GEWITTER mit ORKANBÖEN, HAGEL und HEFTIGEN STARKREGEN
> ...



Ich glaube ich bin der einzige der hofft, das es so wird :q :q


----------



## Veit (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Im Moment scheint hier zwar die Sonne von blauem Himmel, aber ein paar Unwetter sind heute schon durchgezogen. Klar, sitze ich heute abend auch am Wasser. Hab auch schon eine perfekte Stelle. An einem Wehr direkt unter einer großen Brücke. Da kann es regnen wie es will, ich bleibe trocken. Eine Rute kommt oberhalb des Wehrs. Dort ist etwa fünf Meter bevor das Wasser runterschießt ein kleines Loch am Grund, wo ganz selten Aale beißen, aber wenn sind sie über 70 cm. Die andere unterhalb auf Döbel, Baby-Aale und so weiter.


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Ich drück Dir die Daumen Franz #6  #6  #6 
Vedient hast Du es allemal!


----------



## arno (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Moin!
Einen Aal und nen Haufen Ukeleien!
Der Aal war 48 cm groß und sehr dünn, deshalb ist er mir durch die Finger gerutscht!
Ich habe eine Strecke von ca 200 Metern mit einem Birnenblei abgetastet und wo ich meinte eine Vertiefung zu haben, habe ich nen Taui hingeworfen!


----------



## arno (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Achso, Sturm in NRW!?!
Es hat ungefähr 1,5 Stunden geregnet aber Sturm war bei uns nicht!!!


----------



## magic.j (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Hi,

war gestern abend auch Aalen,war super Aalwetter,richtig schwül,davor hat es geregnet und es kam dann gegen später kam es dann zum Gewitter.

Wir haben zusammen 6 Äalchen gefangen von maßig bis 50 cm,die alle wieder schwimmen,was will man mit so kleinen?

mfg
magicj


----------



## Tulpe (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Tach zusammen ,


hatte 3 Aale , zwei 40 und ein 56  , planschen alle wieder . der 56 war aber schön dick . hat die ganze zeit richtig gebissen aber hab nicht mehr bekommen . ach ja , eine 27 cm güster hat ich auch noch. morgen gehts wieder raus.

Mfg


----------



## Michaelswelt (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Moin Moin

gibt es Erfahrungsberichte wann der aal am besten beisst???
Habe schon alle wetterverhältnisse ausgetestet und ich muss sagen.....
egal ob Mond oder nicht....
egal ob Regen oder nicht....
Egal welche zeit ....

wenn sie beissen dann liegt das nicht am Wetter....

oder ???
Gruß Michael


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Liegt nicht am Wetter???
Ich kenne wohl keinen anderen Fisch, der dermaßen "wetterfühlig" ist als der Aal. Wenn im Frühsommer die Schwüle so drückt, dass der Schweiß läuft und die Mücken beißen (also Luftfeuchte am oberen Limit - am besten noch bei bedecktem Himmel), dann sind die Kameraden unterwegs. 

Bei trockener Hitze mögen sie auch beißen, aber lange nicht so wie in den "subtropischen" Tagen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Ich denk mal der Aal spürt am Luftdruck wie die Wetterlage ist, und ob die Chancen gut stehen, dass Würmer Raupen und anderes Kleingetier durch den Regen in den Bach, Fluss oder See gespühlt wird.
Die Sache mit dem Mond ist wohl eher metaphysisch, heißt aber nicht dass da nichts dran ist.
Gruß Julian


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Liegt nicht am Wetter???
> Ich kenne wohl keinen anderen Fisch, der dermaßen "wetterfühlig" ist als der Aal. Wenn im Frühsommer die Schwüle so drückt, dass der Schweiß läuft und die Mücken beißen (also Luftfeuchte am oberen Limit - am besten noch bei bedecktem Himmel), dann sind die Kameraden unterwegs.
> 
> Bei trockener Hitze mögen sie auch beißen, aber lange nicht so wie in den "subtropischen" Tagen.




Genau diese Erfahrungen kann ich zu 100% teilen...
Wenn es richtig Schwül ist, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das man hinwerfen kann wo man will und es knallt.
Das nennt man dann wohl " der Aal läuft" !

Ansonsten fange ich meine Aale eher am Rand des Baches, und dann in geringeren Stückzahlen.


----------



## Michaelswelt (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

also müsste heute ja ein super Tag dafür sein. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist sehr weit oben, die Temperaturen sind auch gut ( schwül<----- zumindest bei uns ) und es ist auch noch leicht bedeckt


----------



## bo74 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Michaelswelt schrieb:


> also müsste heute ja ein super Tag dafür sein. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist sehr weit oben, die Temperaturen sind auch gut ( schwül<----- zumindest bei uns ) und es ist auch noch leicht bedeckt


 

bei uns auch . werd mal nen versuch starten heute


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Und vergesst mir die Waller nicht, die fahren auf dieses Wetter sowas von ab...

#6


----------



## bo74 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und vergesst mir die Waller nicht, die fahren auf dieses Wetter sowas von ab...
> 
> #6


 
soweit ich weiß gibts in dem gewässer an dem ich fische keine waller...


----------



## Michaelswelt (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Tja, ich war Gestern los mit einem Kollegen....

Bericht
Ort: Niedersachen
Zeit: 19.00 - 2.00
Köder: Wurm und Fetzen
Fänge: 3 Aale ( alle maßig )
und ein Hecht  naja hätte gerne mehr gehabt


----------



## FrankL80 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

war gestern auch los. auch von 19.00 - 1.30-
4 massige Aale und 7 schleien
und das bei dem wind.


----------



## Michaelswelt (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

ja der Wind war schon heftig. Habe dieses Jahr noch keine Schleien gefangen... komisch. Werde am We vill nochmal auf Aal, da  ich derzeit glaube das das Wetter relativ gut ist dafür...


----------



## bo74 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Michaelswelt schrieb:


> ja der Wind war schon heftig. Habe dieses Jahr noch keine Schleien gefangen... komisch. Werde am We vill nochmal auf Aal, da ich derzeit glaube das das Wetter relativ gut ist dafür...


 

heute ist recht kalt würde ich sagen gestern 28grad und heute nur 17 und recht viel wind. ob das die aale mögen ?


----------



## Michaelswelt (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

denke nicht, da ich jetzt 3 mal bei so einem Wetterumschwung los war und nichts fing...
Aber wenn es einer mal ausprobiert, dann sagt bescheid ob ihr was gefangen habt  ( ob Teich oder Fluss )


----------



## bo74 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Michaelswelt schrieb:


> denke nicht, da ich jetzt 3 mal bei so einem Wetterumschwung los war und nichts fing...
> Aber wenn es einer mal ausprobiert, dann sagt bescheid ob ihr was gefangen habt  ( ob Teich oder Fluss )


 

ich hab es gestern abend doch noch versucht . von 21:30 bis 01:00 uhr am kleinen fluß. gegen 22 uhr  1 biss auf bima den ich leider nicht verwandeln konnte. und gegen 24 uhr 1 biss auf tauwurm.ergebnis ein kl aal von 48 cm der wieder schwimmen gehen durfte .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Bei einem solchen Wetterumschwung erspare ich mir den Gang ans Wasser lieber. Für den ein oder anderen Karpfen oder einen Hecht mag es ja noch ganz gut sein, aber Aal...., ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## bo74 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bei einem solchen Wetterumschwung erspare ich mir den Gang ans Wasser lieber. Für den ein oder anderen Karpfen oder einen Hecht mag es ja noch ganz gut sein, aber Aal...., ich weiß ja nicht.


 

naja war ein versuch wert . brauchte mal wieder die ruhe am wasser.zu haus ist es grad ein wenig stressig mit nem kl baby.


----------



## d0ni (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Ich war gestern los so ab 19.30 
Wetter war nich so dolle aber auch nich zu kalt, Wasser war eigtl schön warm (fluss)

Nachts hat man dann bisschen nebel überm wasser gesehn

2 aale, einer 74cm und den anderen konnte ich nich messen, hatte ca 50-60


----------



## Michaelswelt (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

hmmm werde jetzt am Sonntag los gehen Von 21.00 bis 09.00 Uhr morgens. Werde mal berichten ob was beißt. War lange nicht mehr bis Morgens unterwegs... ^^
hoffe der Bericht wird so ausgehen .....



10 Aale ( 9 davon maßig )
2 davon über 1m


----------



## FrankL80 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

bin mal gespannt ob heute abend auch das passende wetter ist.
ist zwar heute sonnig aber mit gemeldeten kalten Nord-Ost Wind.
mal schauen ob was geht.


----------



## Michaelswelt (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

FrankL80@

viel Glück 

bo74@

dann war das wetter doch net so schlecht. Naja ich verstehe die Aale nicht... Auch wenn eigentlich kein Aal beißen dürfte ( auf grund von Anglerweisheiten) Mond, klarer Himmel, Ost-Süd wind, und auch tageszeit.... wenn er läuft dan läuft er ^^


----------



## bo74 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Michaelswelt schrieb:


> hmmm werde jetzt am Sonntag los gehen Von 21.00 bis 09.00 Uhr morgens. Werde mal berichten ob was beißt. War lange nicht mehr bis Morgens unterwegs... ^^
> hoffe der Bericht wird so ausgehen .....
> 
> 
> ...


 
na das wäre ja mal ein schönes ergebnis. 
wünsch dir viel erfolg..#6


----------



## FrankL80 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

gestern bei Nord-Ost wind ne glatte nullnummer am dortmund-ems-kanal.
montag abend gehts wieder an unseren baggersee,
@ Michaelswelt dir viel glück heute nacht.
warte auf deinen bericht.


----------



## bo74 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



FrankL80 schrieb:


> gestern bei Nord-Ost wind ne glatte nullnummer am dortmund-ems-kanal.
> montag abend gehts wieder an unseren baggersee,
> @ Michaelswelt dir viel glück heute nacht.
> warte auf deinen bericht.


 

dann wünsch ich dir auch digge fische. 
ich werd erst am freitag wieder loskommen .


----------



## Michaelswelt (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Bericht ^^

Ort: Niedersachen 
Zeit 19.00 - 09.00 ( bisse von 23.30 - 01.00 und 04.00 4.30 ) 
Köder: Wurm und Fetzen 
Fang: 3 Aale einer 35 ( schwimmt natürlich weiter ) 49 und............83 cm... 
das schöne daran, ich habe nun mein ersten Aal mit Köderfisch gefangen. Wo die schnur lief dachte ich nur: 
ne, das kann kein Aal sein..... habe erstmal eine geraucht und dann nochmal 5 min gewartet. langsam die schnur bissl auf Spannung geholt und angezogen.... war sehr erfreulich  das ganze spiel... 
Hatte viele bisse aber den war wohl nur langweilig...
Den Köderfisch hatte ich mit Grundmontage befestigt und als Bissanzeiger, glocke mit Knicklicht an die schnur  war echt ein schönes Gefühl  mal so ein Aal am Haken zu haben ^^


----------



## FrankL80 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@ michaelswelt
dir ein diches petri.
war bestimmt ein toller drill.
gehe heut abend auch wieder an unseren baggersee.
hoff das meine stelle frei ist.


----------



## Michaelswelt (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Dank dir...

angeln bei euch so viele ???


----------



## FrankL80 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@ michaelswelt :
nein ich habe es aber gedacht wegen dem langen wochenende.
aber wie so oft bin ich fast immer der einzigste am see.
traurig aber war.


----------



## bo74 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

@ michaelswelt
ein diches petri.
wo in niedersachsen angelst du denn ?
vielleict ist das nicht so weit weg von mir .


----------



## Michaelswelt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Angeln bei Rotenburg Wümme, von da an noch 8 km. ASV Forelle ist mein Verein und der ist in Lauenbrück. Leider dürfen Gastangelern nur bis Sonnenuntergang bei uns angeln ;(...


----------



## Michaelswelt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Wenn ihr mehr über das Wetter wissen wollt, Luftdruck find etc. habe ich eine gute seite dafür....http://www.angeln-alex.de/


----------



## bo74 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Michaelswelt schrieb:


> Angeln bei Rotenburg Wümme, von da an noch 8 km. ASV Forelle ist mein Verein und der ist in Lauenbrück. Leider dürfen Gastangelern nur bis Sonnenuntergang bei uns angeln ;(...


 

na ok das ist dann doch etwas weit für mich .
wohne in salzwedel sachsen anhalt an der grenze zu niedersachsen. lkr uelzen& lüchow-dannenberg


----------



## FrankL80 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

werde es heute noch mal auf Aal versuchen.
ob der aal nach dem wetterumschwung noch so in fress laune ist???
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Michaelswelt (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Ich münsch dir viel Glück ...
wenn du was fangen solltest dann 1-2 Aale, mehr sollten es aber bei diesem Wetter nicht werden ^^
Gruß


----------



## FrankL80 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

ich meld mich wieder. aber bei dem ost-wind hatte ich auch fast immer ein aal.
bei dem nord-west wind müsste es besser werden.
wann gest du wieder los @michaelswelt???
dank dir


----------



## bo74 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

aal wetter ist das ja nun wirklich nicht. ich wollte morgen abend mal schauen was die schleicher machen.ob das sinn macht ? was meint ihr ?


----------



## Eur0 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

zumindest die Windrichtung stimmt bei uns.
Und die erfahrung lehrt uns immer wieder das selbst bei wiedrigen bedingungen gefangen wird.


----------



## bo74 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Eur0 schrieb:


> zumindest die Windrichtung stimmt bei uns.
> Und die erfahrung lehrt uns immer wieder das selbst bei wiedrigen bedingungen gefangen wird.


 
wir werden sehen . hab in diesem jahr noch keinen massigen aal gefangen. so langsam wird es zeit.


----------



## Eur0 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Willkommen im club 
hatte zwar nen größeren drann, aber er machte winke winke


----------



## bo74 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Eur0 schrieb:


> Willkommen im club
> hatte zwar nen größeren drann, aber er machte winke winke


 

naja die aal zeit hat ja grad erst richtig angefangen.


----------



## Michaelswelt (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

So, ich werde heute wieder mein Glück bersuchen aber leider nur bin 1-2 uhr, da ich Morgne wieder früh raus muss.... Haben bei uns im Verein mehrere Teiche wo wie angeln können, aber in einem habe ich noch nicht geangelt... werde es heute probieren und hoffen das ich die dicken Aale erwischen. werde euch noch davon berichten.
PS: ein Kollege war gestern unterwegs...das wetter war kein Aal wetter, haben aber trotzdem gut gebissen..naja, sind aber nur 2 ins Netz gegangen ^^


----------



## Angelfr34k! (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



bo74 schrieb:


> naja die aal zeit hat ja grad erst richtig angefangen.




Bist du dir da sicher? Man hört z.T. auch dass vor dem Hochsommer die beste Zeit für Aal ist. Denn gegen Juni sind die Weißfische eigentlich schon fertig mit laichen und der Aal ist - zumindest in Ufernähe - nicht mehr so aktiv.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Hallo zusammen,

das Aalojahr hat schon lange bekonnen. Ich habe meinen ersten Aal am 14.04.09 gefangen. Bis jetzt sind es schon 16 Stück alle zwischen 60 und 75 cm.:vik:

MfG


----------



## FrankL80 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

vorgestern ging der aal bei uns nicht.
konnte auch nur bis 23.30uhr angeln.
bis 22.00 hatte ich nen barsch auf köfi und 2 schleien auf tauwurm.
war aber auch sau kalt


----------



## Michaelswelt (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

bei mir sah es ähnlich aus, war gestern los und...... nicht ein biss. um 23.00 Uhr fing plötzlich der Regen an.... ausgehart habe ich dann bis 24.00 Uhr. Ich also Sachen gepackt, alles drinne ausser eine angeln. Ich schnell noch zum Teich..... und was ist ? der Regen hört auf ^^ ( schei....) dachte ich mir. Aber egal ich hatte keine Lust mehr. Es waren auch nur 6 Grad bei uns...


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Selbes Spiel......gestern Abend bis kurz anch 24 Uhr.....nur Regen und saukalt. Kein Biss.

Gruß


----------



## Michaelswelt (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

liegt es am Temperaturabfall ???


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Nicht nur am Temperaturabfall. Grundsätzich kann man sagen, dass Wetterumschwünge nicht unbedingt förderlich sind. In diesem Fall wars jetzt halt der Umschwung zur Kaltfront.


----------



## Michaelswelt (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

sollte man jetzt lieber warten bis es 2-3 Tage wärmer ist oder gleich beim nächsten warmen tag .... ?


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

ich würde es gleich wenns wärmer ist wieder probieren, schließlich werden die aale dann wieder nach der längeren "pause" wieder aktiv und haben hunger  so vermute ich...


----------



## Michaelswelt (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

die vermutung ist gut , werde es probieren


----------



## FrankL80 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

ich würde auch gern wieder los wenn es wärmer wird. oder besser noch wenn ein gewitter in der luft liegt.
aber ich muss wieder arbeiten und mein lieblings see ist auch für ne woche gesperrt.

gruss an alle die es bei diesem kalten wetter probiert haben!


----------



## Angelfr34k! (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

moinsen,

jungs kann euch nur empfehlen ein paar tage zu warten. das wetter soll ja besser werden. auch wenn es wärmer wird, kann es trotzdem noch dauern bis der aal aktiv wird, da sich das wasser ja nicht so schnell erwärmt wie die außentemperatur


----------



## Michaelswelt (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

dein Rat nehme ich danken an aber....
Probieren geht über studieren ^^


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Angelfr34k! schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> jungs kann euch nur empfehlen ein paar tage zu warten. das wetter soll ja besser werden. auch wenn es wärmer wird, kann es trotzdem noch dauern bis der aal aktiv wird, da sich das wasser ja nicht so schnell erwärmt wie die außentemperatur


 
Hi also ich fang schon hervorragend in einem großen Fluß der wo das Wasser noch kalt ist.Und genauso fang ich bei Vollmond und mit Nikotin Fingern.Alles Humbuck was die Spezies sagen selber PB und ihr werdet sehen diese Thesen werden alle wiederlegt.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Eur0 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi also ich fang schon hervorragend in einem großen Fluß der wo das Wasser noch kalt ist.Und genauso fang ich bei Vollmond und mit Nikotin Fingern.Alles Humbuck was die Spezies sagen selber PB und ihr werdet sehen diese Thesen werden alle wiederlegt.Gruß Pitti



an der Weser?


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Hi ne ein nebenfluss der Ems die Jümme in Ostfriesland.Gruß Pitti


----------



## börnie (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hi also ich fang schon hervorragend in einem großen Fluß der wo das Wasser noch kalt ist.Und genauso fang ich bei Vollmond und mit Nikotin Fingern.Alles Humbuck was die Spezies sagen selber PB und ihr werdet sehen diese Thesen werden alle wiederlegt.Gruß Pitti




bla bla bla...
wenn man da angelt wo es große mengen aale gibt und die biester einem fast an den haken springen, kann man wirklich jede faustregel über bord werfen...


----------



## Theradon (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

na ich möchte nicht wissen was das dann für größen sind bestimmt habt ihr da nur die mänchen im schnitt von 40 cm


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Theradon schrieb:


> na ich möchte nicht wissen was das dann für größen sind bestimmt habt ihr da nur die mänchen im schnitt von 40 cm


 
Ja haste recht sind viele um die 40cm aber bei mir gehen erst Aale ab 45cm mit.Unser Mindesmaß liegt ja hier bei 35cm was echt ein Witz ist.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Fury87 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Zitat von *The_Pitbull* 

 
_Hi also ich fang schon hervorragend in einem großen Fluß der wo das Wasser noch kalt ist.Und genauso fang ich bei Vollmond und mit Nikotin Fingern.Alles Humbuck was die Spezies sagen selber PB und ihr werdet sehen diese Thesen werden alle wiederlegt.Gruß Pitti



Das hört sich schon fast genau so an wie die "weihnachts-Aale" |rolleyes Da meinte jemand, dass die aale im winter am besten beißen!  

Börnie wird sich mit einem grinsen daran zurück erinnern!
_


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Zitat von *The_Pitbull*
> 
> 
> _Hi also ich fang schon hervorragend in einem großen Fluß der wo das Wasser noch kalt ist.Und genauso fang ich bei Vollmond und mit Nikotin Fingern.Alles Humbuck was die Spezies sagen selber PB und ihr werdet sehen diese Thesen werden alle wiederlegt.Gruß Pitti_
> ...


 
Ja ist doch lustig aber das sind meine Persöhnlichen Erfahrungen.Naja vll liegts ja wirklich daran das wir noch ein super Bestand haben.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Fury87 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Das war auch nicht böse gemeint oder sonst was!

Wünsche dir weiterhin gute fänge!! Alleine schon deswegen weil Du die kleinen wieder zurückt setzt! |rolleyes Die leute sind mir gleich symphatischer!

gruß. Fury


----------



## Theradon (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

joa Hier bei uns am Dek (bei Rheine) Kann man sehr gut zufrieden sein wenn man im Schnitt 1 Aal hat klar ist manchmal mehr drin aber dafür ist man auch so manches mal schneider


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht böse gemeint oder sonst was!
> 
> Wünsche dir weiterhin gute fänge!! Alleine schon deswegen weil Du die kleinen wieder zurückt setzt! |rolleyes Die leute sind mir gleich symphatischer!
> 
> gruß. Fury


 
Ach schon inordnung ich finde es manschmal aber auch echt komisch wenn leute schreiben ein 60er Aal ist ein Baby.Dann denk ich mir lieber ein Aal von ab 80cm zurücksetzen,als 10kleine von sagen wa mal 45cm.Was ist den nun wahrscheinlicher schafft es der 80er oder jemals die 10 kleinen einmal Abzulaichen.Denkt mal drüber nach.Gruß Pitti


----------



## börnie (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Ach schon inordnung ich finde es manschmal aber auch echt komisch wenn leute schreiben ein 60er Aal ist ein Baby.Dann denk ich mir lieber ein Aal von ab 80cm zurücksetzen,als 10kleine von sagen wa mal 45cm.Was ist den nun wahrscheinlicher schafft es der 80er oder jemals die 10 kleinen einmal Abzulaichen.Denkt mal drüber nach.Gruß Pitti




....hab drüber nachgedacht: noch besser wäre es, den 80er UND die 10 kleinen wieder schwimmen zu lassen |supergri

ne, aber mal im ernst. ich schließe mich @fury an. ich finde es auch gut, dass du nicht alles abschlägst was maß hat.
da sind mir einige ganz andere kollegen bekannt.

aber zurück zum thema. ich war gestern auf ´nem sprung zur werse (nebenfluss der ems). zwei stellen weiter saßen zwei jungs die  bereits seit samstag (!!) auf aal und karpfen aus waren. mit zelt, kocher...radio und allem schnick schnack...
die hatten genau einen (1!) kleinen aal von ca. 55cm.

also hier läuft seit dem kälte-rückfall nix auf schleicher...


----------



## The_Pitbull (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Moin bei uns sind pro Ansitz 5-10 Aale normal ich werd das echt zu schätzen wissen,nachdem was man hier so liest.Und ich hoffe das unser Mindesmaß bald auf 45cm hochgesetzt wird.Gruß der Aalschlechter|uhoh:spaß


----------



## Meteraal (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Moin bei uns sind pro Ansitz 5-10 Aale normal ich werd das echt zu schätzen wissen,nachdem was man hier so liest.Und ich hoffe das unser Mindesmaß bald auf 45cm hochgesetzt wird.Gruß der Aalschlechter|uhoh:spaß


 
und wie viele von den 5-10 aalen sind im durchschnitt größer als 55 cm???????

also ich nehm sie selber (bin schüler) erst ab 50 cm,eher 55 cm,je nach dicke, mit!!!!!Ich bin bei uns froh, wenn ich jede 2 ansitze einen aal habe!!!!!


----------



## The_Pitbull (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

Hi 2 wenns hoch kommt.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Michaelswelt (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

so Jungs, müsste das Wetter nicht perfekt für aal sein ? tagsüber 22 grad und jetzt nach dem regen sogar noch 16 grad ( also mild ).. und der Himmel ist bedeckt ...w as meinst ihr ?


----------



## alte garde (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

morgen früh wissen wir mehr....:q


----------



## Michaelswelt (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalwetter*

hoffe ich 
wenn jemand heute los geht, bitte ein Bericht schreiben... wetter etc.


----------

